# Memphis Paintball



## redz (Jun 26, 2009)

The ISO was too high, so I photoshopped them a lot. My first time taking paintball pictures.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 26, 2009)

Not much action and some are soft, none of them really tell a story


----------



## Big (Jun 30, 2009)

This would be such a cool event to shoot! Although I would probably have more fun playing!! The 4th reminds me of the Charlie's Angel pose... and I love the last shot!


----------



## 2003protege (Jul 7, 2009)

High ISO - is that a paintball in the first picture or just something on the roof in the distance?  I'd tell people it was a paintball if I were you! haha.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey a fellow baller on TPF, awesome!

I like #2 the best.  I think your square crops are killing some of the others.

Are you a member of any PB forums?


----------

